# My Angelfish layed eggs



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

2 hours ago my angel bagan to lay eggs and the male started fertilizing it
in my tank i have different kinds of fish, (Cardinal Tetras,Lepord Danios,Chinese Algae Eaters, ALgae eating shrimp,african dwarf frog.) i have a few questions

how long does it thake the eggs to hatch
should i leave the lights on untill the eggs hatch?

any other things i should know?

thx in advance

Brian


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

with all of the other fish in the tank, the eggs may not last...at least that is how it is in my tank.  here's  a website that has some more info...I think it's 3-4 days till they hatch


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

You may be able to hatch the eggs by moving them to a different tank. As with Cassie, the other fish in my tank always eat the eggs and I have black neon tetras, ottos, and kuhli loaches in there. The angels may also eat the eggs themselves. Best of luck!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats!

I agree, in a community tank like yours, you'd almost have to move them in order for them to survive.

Since you have a mating pair of Angels, it may be worth it to you to set up a special tank for them to breed, if you'd really like to try your hand at it.

If the eggs do hatch, you'll need to get a batch of BBS going and feed them regularly.

Good luck!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is a few more links that should help you out...

Angelfish Breeding: Frequently Asked Questions -- Home Page

Breeding the Angelfish Online: Welcome

Breeding Angelfish


----------



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

day 1: so far its going preaty well.. the parents havent eaten the eggs last night so thats good. i haf to say the parents are doing a rpeaty good job at caring for the eggs..


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

isn't it entertaining to watch them guard them? My female gets very aggressive and goes at fish sideways if they get too close. But their parenting usually only lasts about 24-36 hours, then they (and I've seen THEM eat eggs many times) eat the eggs. It's most likely because they feel threatened with the other fish in the tank, and I really don't have space for babies, so it's a nice biweekly activity in my tank!


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

Any cichlids tend to eat the eggs or fry the first couple times they spawn, apparently it takes several practice runs to figure out what they're doing. They will also eat eggs/fry if they feel there's too much of a threat to protect the spawn. I know one person who haises angelfish to support for his hobby. He has several dozen 75 gallon tanks in his basement, all from trading young angelfish for store credit.


----------



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

this is day 2 now and im see little tails comin out of the eggs now. ive taken out all the fish execpt the angels. there are still many left on the wall.. but some of them fell into the ground (landed on the substrate) and the parents arnt picking them up anymore.. but they still are watching over the eggs. would the eggs die if they leave it on the ground?

should i suck upp all the eggs that were on the ground with a turkey baster and put them somewhere safe?


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

ha ha this is not fair! my angels would lay eggs all the time, and they would ALWAYS be gone the next morning. something would go after them in the night... thieves!

moving the other inhabitants out was smart... i wish the best of luck to you! please keep us updated!


----------



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

ok. this is...

day 4 
i have about 20-30 wigglers left lol
they all have eyes and tails.. yesterday the parent moved the wigglers over to a nearby plant. 
how much longer will it take for them to hatch


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

technichally, they are hatched once they become wigglers. Free swimming is the next stage, and that usually happens by day 7. Here's a timeline for the 1st week I got from some website:

Day 0: Eggs spawned in streaks, are clear or translucent.
Day 1: Some infertile eggs turn white.
Day 2: More eggs turn white, wiggling tails emerge from clear eggs. Some white eggs may get fuzzy.
Day 3: Tadpole shape forms with large yolk sack, fry remain stuck to the slate.
Day 4: Small eyes form.
Day 5: Eyes grow large, yolk sack shrinks. Start brine shrimp hatchery.
Day 6: Some fry are free swimming.
Day 7: All free swimming, time to start feeding.


----------



## star rider (Feb 27, 2006)

if you have wigglers you need to hatch out som ebbs. you can also use frozen bbs but the ffry prefer live bbs.

it takes 24-48 hrs to hatch out bbs simple to do too.

I use a gallon jar in a warm place ans stick an air tube tube with stone in the jar.

add bbs eggs and salt(aquarium salt works fine) after the eggs hatch out you can filter the bbs thru a coffee filter I use regular tap for this. I then suck the bbs up (turkey baster) and either freeze the bbs(you control the quality) or feed them direct..the bbs will be fine in the jar for a few days..

you'll need to get a system going as the fry need to be fed 3-4 X per day.

after 6 weeks you can move them to other food..slowly.


----------



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

im in day 6 now i have about 20 fry left lol about 15 of them are freeswimmers, my bbs has already hatched and is swimming in a little bottle now, should i feed the shrimp to the fry now?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats that you have that many left on the first attempt. 

Yes, go ahead and start feeding a tiny squrit of the bbs several times per day now. You'll have to keep a batch going all the time for the first month or so. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

If the fry have absorbed the yolk sacks, they will eat the brine shrimp. They will need to be fed 3-4 times daily.


----------



## star rider (Feb 27, 2006)

if they are freeswimmers and there is no egg sac then feed the fry.
typically eggs get layed, 3 days you get wigglers 3-4 days later they are freeswimming and usually have ingested the egg sac.` feed bbs 3-4 X per day.if the [arents are taking care of the fry good..but keep an eye on them.
if the parents feel the fry are threatened..they may eat them..weird huh?

also put a prefilter over the intake of your filter..it diffuses the uptake and minimizes the chance the fry get 'sucked ' up

when I see they start doing that I move the fry to a 10 gal growout tank with a seasoned sponge filter do small daily water changes ..after a couple weeks the fry start looking like tiny angels..


----------

